# Side saddles on shotguns



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2014)

Was curious if people here think extra rounds on a side saddle are worth it?

I don't have a side saddle on my benelli, but my wife has one on her Mossburg.

Pros?

Cons?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't use a side saddle.

Pro's
1) Quick reload when you need an extra round.
2) Fast way to toss in a slug or other round.

Con's
1) Rounds fall out when you do any serious movement /bounding.
2) The saddle can snag on your equipment and other objects.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2014)

It looks cool 

Seriously, I do like them...never had issues with them falling out or snagging on anything, but can see where that would be a concern.  Play with it and see what you think...I use the hard plastic Tacstar version on my Benelli entry.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 18, 2014)

I use one when I take a shotgun out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess I should have said that I did use one in multi gun for a few years. I ended up doing away with it and moving to belt mounted speed holders.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2014)

I use one for my single and double for obvious reasons.


----------



## Brian C (Apr 18, 2014)

I have one on my 870 I used as a work gun.  It was nice having 6 shells on my gun versus the 2 or 4 I could carry on my belt.  I never had any snagging or other issues.


----------



## Brian C (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't figure out how to edit my post, but I use a Mesa Tactical one.  It's nice because it's metal and is cut around the serial number on the receiver.  The serial number cut out is a nice little feature that's overlooked in some others, at least it was for me since they have to verify serial numbers with qualifications and such.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 18, 2014)

I have one on both of our 870's.

I use them specifically because I'm not throwing on full kit to investigate something in the house. I have what I bring to the fight with the weapon and by having a sidesaddle, I have more rounds than just what's in the tube. Never mind that we keep the shotguns loaded with chamber clear, so I can select slug right off the bat if it is what I am going to need.  Same reason I had a redimag on my AR when I still had one. Same reason I use a mag clamp for what I keep nearby the SCAR's.

Quality ones won't drop rounds, walmart or shit tier ones will. I buy quality and will replace them if they stop holding rounds reliably. I've done bounding and dirt drills and never had issues with any normal, or tactical gear with them. I also had training with using them while working as an armed guard since we had 870's for our patrol trucks, and 870's/AR's for static positions and supervisors. Company I was with actually was relatively intensive with conducting training, at least at my location.

You can slug select or emergency ejection port reload w/ a sidesaddle quicker than you will off a belt unless it's a mag fed shotgun. You'll do a full reload faster off a belt mounted setup because you'll most likely be grabbing a full 4-6 rounds instead of picking them individually.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> It looks cool
> 
> Seriously, I do like them...never had issues with them falling out or snagging on anything, but can see where that would be a concern.  Play with it and see what you think...I use the hard plastic Tacstar version on my Benelli entry.


I was looking at the ESSTAC Shotgun cards, though Condor (yes, I know their quality) has a combo card/pouch that they showed off at SHOT this year.

Could you post (or PM) some pics?  The website doesn't really show much.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2014)

Seen those and like the concept....but would be concerned about the elastic (or whatever it is) becoming loose over time.....might not ever happen.  Good thing to T&E.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 19, 2014)

Also, Shotguns are ammunition intensive weapons due to the size of the round. If it will hold rounds on the gun and won't get in the way? Well worth it to have it, because otherwise you'd better get a shotgun you can mount a bayonet on... because in 6-8 rounds you're carrying around a beating stick... might as well upgrade to being able to stab a mf'er as well as buttstroke.


----------



## Brian C (Apr 19, 2014)

This is an old photo of my 870, but it hasn't changed at all.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 19, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Also, Shotguns are ammunition intensive weapons due to the size of the round. If it will hold rounds on the gun and won't get in the way? Well worth it to have it, because otherwise you'd better get a shotgun you can mount a bayonet on... because in 6-8 rounds you're carrying around a beating stick... might as well upgrade to being able to stab a mf'er as well as buttstroke.



Particularly true if you're using a short barrel shotgun.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 19, 2014)

Check out how Erika rocks hers.......:-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for bringing in zombie retardation into a techniques and equipment discussion.


----------



## JBS (Apr 27, 2014)

They're good- for everything in my opinion.   I have a Mossy with one, and it's nice for training purposes, not just some kind of extended engagement indoors.

When it's shotgun day, I'll have a dump pouch filled w/slugs and a side saddle; ya can't beat it for reloading easily and making training sessions more productive.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I'll have to look at cards vs side saddles.


----------



## DA SWO (May 18, 2014)

Finally ordered one from Mesa Tactical.  Looked at the TacStar, but the negative reviews convinced me to go wit the Mesa Tactical instead.  Funny thing, going to Mesa Tactical was the cheapest way.  110 vs 125 on Amazon, and I got free shipping (I could have UPS'd it cheaper then Amazon Prime with free shipping).


----------



## Brian C (May 18, 2014)

You'll really like the Mesa saddle.  I've had one on my 870 (photo above) for about 5 years now and still holds the shells as tightly as it did when I got it.  The range also liked it because they can still see the serial number on the receiver, which was an issue when I had to qualify every year with it.  All the other personally owned 870's I've seen on my department have the Tac Star one and I've seen a handful break just from being in the trunk and something rolling and hitting it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 18, 2014)

Right on SOWT...send pics when able!!!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 13, 2014)

Only thing I'm bounding in my house is Killian's Irish Red. Side saddle all the way.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 13, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Right on SOWT...send pics when able!!!


x2!


----------



## RetPara (Jul 11, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Well worth it to have it, because otherwise you'd better get a shotgun you can mount a bayonet on... because in 6-8 rounds you're carrying around a beating stick... might as well upgrade to being able to stab a mf'er as well as buttstroke.



They don't issue shotguns with bayonets anymore?   WTF?  If your really doing close combat without one?  
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 11, 2014)

Shotguns aren't primary weapons. They're doorbells.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 12, 2014)

They named this baby the Six12


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2014)

.....droooooool...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> They named this baby the Six12


 Wonder how heavy it is?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 31, 2014)

I want it...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2015)

Update:
Just took the mesa side saddle off, went with the Scalarworks Trijicon RMR set up and the Side Saddle had to go (will offer for sale in a day or two).

Scalarworks BOR/RMR (Trijicon RMR Mount)

Looking at :

4 Round Shotshell Carrier -- Asgard Defense

http://tacticalshotgun.solutions/Side-Saddles/6-Round-Rail-Mounted-Shotgun-Shell-Holder/

http://tacticalshotgun.solutions/Side-Saddles/2-Round-Rail-Mounted-Shotgun-Shell-Holder/

Biggest question (for me) is how many extra rounds do I want.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 15, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Wonder how heavy it is?



Found this site:   SIX12 Modular Shotgun | Crye Precision | Now we make guns.

But couldn't see what the  weight spec is.....looks pretty interesting.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Found this site:   SIX12 Modular Shotgun | Crye Precision | Now we make guns.
> 
> But couldn't see what the  weight spec is.....looks pretty interesting.


They haven't updated that page for over a year.
I am going to look for it at SHOT next year.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Found this site:   SIX12 Modular Shotgun | Crye Precision | Now we make guns.
> 
> But couldn't see what the  weight spec is.....looks pretty interesting.


 
Wonder how much you'd get for a Six12 at Hillary's Gun Buy-Back?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Wonder how much you'd get for a Six12 at Hillary's Gun Buy-Back?


The problem with Liberal Buy-backs is they give you $100 regardless of weapon.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Was curious if people here think extra rounds on a side saddle are worth it?
> 
> I don't have a side saddle on my benelli, but my wife has one on her Mossburg.
> 
> ...


Have them on all. Great place for non typical ammunition stores, in focal plane and working space. Breaching rounds or less lethal. Additionally, shotguns are great general purpose flex able weapons and THE thing to hide behind in an urban setting, but are limited by capacity. I attempt to carry as much shotgun ammunition as is practical at all times, when deploying a shotgun. Typically max capacity in/on gun and in dump pouches.
Respectfully
j


----------

